
Neo.mjs is looking for more contributors - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/CONTRIBUTING.md
======
tobiu
In case you want to jump into a lovely #opensource project and make an impact
on the way UIs are getting created, now is the time.

Step1 => Follow the tutorial: How to create a webworkers driven multithreading
App — Part 1 (published by "The Startup" and officially selected by Medium
into JS)

[https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-create-a-webworkers-driven-
mu...](https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-create-a-webworkers-driven-
multithreading-app-part-1-fa0cc78a4237)

